# Fiance visa application for UK in Spain



## wet26 (Apr 27, 2009)

Hi,

I'm Australian, boyfriend is English and we want to apply for my fiance visa in Madrid. The only info I have been able to find online is that it is possible to obtain a visit visa outside of your country of residence, but I have not been able to find any info relating to applying for a settlement visa in Spain if you are not resident.

Does anyone know, or can anyone point me in the right direction. I have made some email enquiries, but not recieved a response.

Thanks


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

wet26 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm Australian, boyfriend is English and we want to apply for my fiance visa in Madrid. The only info I have been able to find online is that it is possible to obtain a visit visa outside of your country of residence, but I have not been able to find any info relating to applying for a settlement visa in Spain if you are not resident.
> 
> ...



Hi, you could always try this : 

Australian Embassy, Spain
Head of Mission

Australian Ambassador to Spain
Address

Torre Espacio
Paseo de la Castellana, 259D, Planta 24
Madrid 28046
Spain
Telephone

+34 91 353 6600
Fax

+34 91 353 6692
Website

* Australian Embassy in Spain website


Regards,
Tallulah.


----------



## wet26 (Apr 27, 2009)

My_Name_is_Tallulah said:


> Hi, you could always try this :
> 
> Australian Embassy, Spain
> Head of Mission
> ...


Thank you, but I don't need information regarding an Australian visa, it is a UK visa I am after.


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

wet26 said:


> Thank you, but I don't need information regarding an Australian visa, it is a UK visa I am after.


OK, I'm obviously having a blonde moment here.  From your post, I thought the visa was for YOU, being an Australian and wanting a visa to live in Spain. If your fiance's from the UK, then as an EU citizen he won't require a visa. Or is it that your fiance (being British) wants to apply for a fiance visa for his non-EU fiancee?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

wet26 said:


> Thank you, but I don't need information regarding an Australian visa, it is a UK visa I am after.



You dont need a UK visa to vist Madrid, not if you´re an EU citizen.....do you???????

Jo


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

OK, two blondes on the case.....this is going nowhere fast!!!


----------



## wet26 (Apr 27, 2009)

My question isn't clear enough. I need a UK fiance visa, but we live in Spain. So I want to know if I can apply at the British Consulate in Madrid, even though I am not a Spanish resident. Or, do I need to go to Australia to apply? I need the visa, my boyfriend doesn't, and I should have been out of the EU a long time ago...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

let me get this straight. you and your british fiance who both liive in madrid want to go to Australia and he needs a visa???????????.. 

Jo


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

... no I´m not right... this is not a job for blondes!!! STEVE?????????????

Jo xx


----------



## Tallulah (Feb 16, 2009)

You know, if you contact perhaps one of the Mods on the Australian forum here, they will probably be able to advise you on visa application from outside your country of birth. 

I'm going for a lie down now in a darkened room.

Tallulah.x


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Well let's start at the beginning although I am still not sure I understand what you are trying to do. This question should be asked on the UK forum where I think you will get more help. 

Nevertheless: 

1) YOU need to apply to the Australian Embassy for information. They will be able to tell you what rights you have as an Australian citizen to go anywhere in Europe. Once you have that information you will need to apply to the UK embassy - I suggest you go armed with FACTS and do not go straight there because you potentially have a massive problem in that if you are illegal here they have the right to be difficult. The view will be that if you have overstayed in Spain you are likely to overstay in the UK. 

Good news is that having a lot of experience with "importing" Australians to play rugby I remember that there is (or was) a student visa which as an Australian citizen gave you x months residency in the UK. Now, I could believe that all these Aussies did go to our local college but I could believe in the tooth-fairy too. As an Aussie, your paperwork will be looked at much less carefully than if you came from other countries. Some of the players definitely did NOT have the playing standards that their applications implied!! For them it was a 12 month drinking marathon ...and a few young ladies along the way too. 

Do not forget that on the student visa there are VERY strict rules about seeking employment .....that none of my guys ever seemed to remember LOL


----------

